

Ask HN: is it ok to ShowHN my closed beta startup? - atguy

I&#x27;ve been working hard on a new startup and would really like to get feedback from people here.
The thing is, it&#x27;s currently in closed beta.
Is it ok to ShowHN what I&#x27;m working on?
I can post a beta code for people here to be able to sign up to the beta and experience it.
Thanks
======
alexeichemenda
I'd be OK signing up with a given code and give feedback.

------
atguy
I posted it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7225103](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7225103)

------
ericthegoodking
You lose nothing!

